# יש תרגום ל-צדיקים מלאכתם נעשית ע"י אחרים?



## יוספוס11 (11/10/08)

like, like damn it


----------



## ranshe (10/10/08)

יש תרגום ל-צדיקים מלאכתם נעשית ע"י אחרים?


----------



## nowonder (11/10/08)

הא 
דווקא הביטוי הראשון שעלה לי לראש הוא: Your call is very important to us. Please stay on the line and someone will be with you shortly.  Your call is very important to us. Please stay on the line and someone will be with you shortly. Your call is very important to us. Please stay on the line and someone will be with you shortly. Your call is very important to us. Please stay on the line and someone will be with you shortly. Your call is very important to us. Please stay on the line and someone will be with you shortly. Your call is very important to us. Please stay on the line and someone will be with you shortly. Your call is very important to us. Please stay on the line and someone will be with you shortly.


----------



## nowonder (10/10/08)

אז ככה 
המקור של הביטוי הזה הוא מהתלמוד, שם נאמר: "בזמן שישראל עושין רצונו של מקום – מלאכתן נעשית על ידי אחרים" והתרגום של המקור הוא: When Israel performs the will of God, their work will be done through others. אז אם מעוותים קצת את התרגום המקורי אפשר אולי לומר: The work of Saints is done through others.


----------



## יוספוס11 (10/10/08)

זו לא הסלוגן של עירית בני ברק?


----------



## nowonder (10/10/08)

לא רחוק מזה 
פעם התגלגלה לידי עבודת דוקטורט שכתב מישהו בחוג לסוציולוגיה באוניברסיטה העברית. משהו על פרדוקס העבודה ביהדות המאוד-אורתודקסית (נדמה לי החרדי-ליטאי). שמצד אחד היהדות מקדשת את ערך העבודה. מצד שני מבכרת את הגישה של "הגית בו יומם ולילה". מצד אחד מהללת את הנשים (נשות הצדיקים) שיוצאות לעבוד, מצד שני חוששת מהן ("כבוד בת המלך פנימה"). ועוד כל מיני פרדוקסים. לא זוכרת. אבל זוכרת שהוא ראיין המון תלמידי ישיבה (בותקים שונים), רבנים, ועוד. אני זוכרת שהוא כתב שהמשפט הזה נשחק עד תום כדי לישב כמעט כל פרדוקס הכרוך בעבודה ופרנסה.


----------



## ranshe (10/10/08)

אז ככה (2) 
זה תרגום מילולי - תודה. בדיעבד, השאלה היתה צריכה להיות אחרת - האם יש ביטוי מקביל באנגלית שהאמריקאי הממוצע נפגש בו קודם (או אולי זה ביטוי מוכר בפני עצמו?)


----------



## סלסרו (11/10/08)

Outsourcing?


----------



## ranshe (11/10/08)

../images/Emo6.gif


----------



## פרופסור מקס (11/10/08)

../images/Emo13.gif


----------



## nowonder (11/10/08)

אז ככה (3) 
לא מצליחה לחשוב על מקבילה אמריקאית לביטוי הזה. הביטויים הכי דומים (שאני שומעת אמריקאים משתמשים באופן נפוץ) הם: "קארמה" "what goes around comes around" וגם "Do unto others as you would have others do unto you" אבל הם לא ממש מתאימים, כי הם עוסקים יותר בתגמול על סמך הדדיות ולא ברעיון שדי שתהיה טוב כדי שמישהו אחר יעבוד/ילחם עבורך. אולי כי בנצרות אלוהים לא מתגמל בעולם הזה? ודי להם בזה שהוא לא יעניש?


----------



## יוספוס11 (11/10/08)

הביטוי האמריקאי הקרוב ביותר הוא 
would you life fries with that שנאמר במבטא מקסיקני. מלאכתם של האמריקאים נעשית ע"י לא חוקיים.


----------



## Boston Guy (11/10/08)

The meek shall inherit the earth  The Meek Shall Inherit the Earth Psalms 25:8 Good and upright is the LORD: therefore will he teach sinners in the way. 9 The meek will he guide in judgment: and the meek will he teach his way. Psalms 25:12 What man is he that feareth the LORD? him shall he teach in the way that he shall choose. 13 His soul shall dwell at ease; and his seed shall inherit the earth. Psalms 37:7 Rest in the LORD, and wait patiently for him: fret not thyself because of him who prospereth in his way, because of the man who bringeth wicked devices to pass. 8 Cease from anger, and forsake wrath: fret not thyself in any wise to do evil. 9 For evildoers shall be cut off: but those that wait upon the LORD, they shall inherit the earth. 10 For yet a little while, and the wicked shall not be: yea, thou shalt diligently consider his place, and it shall not be. 11 But the meek shall inherit the earth; and shall delight themselves in the abundance of peace. Psalms 37:18 The LORD knoweth the days of the upright: and their inheritance shall be for ever. Psalms 37:22 For such as be blessed of him shall inherit the earth; and they that be cursed of him shall be cut off. Matthew 5:5 Blessed are the meek: for they shall inherit the earth. -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## John the Savage (11/10/08)

Oh, the meek! 
What Jesus fails to appreciate is that it's the meek who are the problem -- Reg


----------



## iris mom of two (11/10/08)

זו לא אותה משמעות


----------



## nissimlev (11/10/08)

וזה אומר שהיצר הטוב בחסד 
מיתגבר על יצר הרע אבל עבודה ופרנסה אומרים בזיעת עפיך תוכל לחם אולי אפשר לנצל את שם האלוהים  ולנשל כמה תמימים אבל באמת לחיות בחסד זה  ליראות שידו הפתוח היא נותנת מזון וזאת האדמה ששומרת על המזונות נגיד עם לא היה גשם שנה שלמה אז לא יהיה מה לאכול וכל הברואות ימותו הנקודה היא לא בתחרות בן בני אדם אלה שיש  אויר לנשום ככה  שרוב שעבודה נעשית עי אחרים שהם מלחי השרת מקווה שאמרתי משהו שלא נחשוב שהחיים נוצרו למלכים ועבדים את מצרים עזבנו מזמן ודרכי אלוהים הם צדקה שהם נתינה לחלש בשביל שהחזק יתרקח ויהיה לו רחמנות ואיש האלוהים הוא רוכב ערבות הוא לא חושב חומר כי רוחה השם מנחה אותווהלקיחה שלו היא מצומצמת כמו ציפור  נסים


----------



## nissimlev (11/10/08)

רוח יתרכך


----------



## Nola S (13/10/08)

בזיעת עפיך תוכל לחם?


----------



## nissimlev (13/10/08)

בזיעת אפיך 
לא ידעתי מה ליכתוב חשבתי שהמילה ארך עפיים אותו דבר אז מה זה אפיך בדיוק יש גם כפיך שכניראה עבודת ידיים


----------

